# Best Mini Lightbar for daytime use??



## GMCHD plower

Hey guys, I'm looking for a new mini light bar, LED or Strobe, preferably less than $325. I'm looking for one small enough to throw under the back seat of my ext cab, but I need the brightest I can get for summer time hauling hay... Any ideas are appreciated!


----------



## Ray

I just got a whelen responeder from Strobesnmore and it is crazy bright in the day time. $299 and free shipping is well within your requirements.


----------



## 04ram1500

I also have the Whelen Responder, also from strobesnmore. the light is very bright even in full sun. I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## Mark13

Slightly out of your price range but my Federal Signal Mini Legend is pretty bright. 

I mostly just run my led hide-a-ways while pulling wagons, I figure they can't see the light bar behind me anyway and oncoming traffic should see me either way I'd hope.


----------



## Roundhammer

LOL..!

I've said it before and I'll say it again. The Whelen Responder LP is CRAZY Bright.

Thoes linear modules make it REALLY easy to see in the daytime even in the sun!

Good luck in your search..

RH


----------



## Strobesnmore

I use the responder myself and love it. Nothing beats the output.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Mark13;1626201 said:


> Slightly out of your price range but my Federal Signal Mini Legend is pretty bright.
> 
> I mostly just run my led hide-a-ways while pulling wagons, I figure they can't see the light bar behind me anyway and oncoming traffic should see me either way I'd hope.


Mark! I was hoping you'd chime in sense we do similar stuff, how much is "slightly"? Also does it come in a magnetic mount/ cig plug combo?


----------



## Mark13

GMCHD plower;1626303 said:


> Mark! I was hoping you'd chime in sense we do similar stuff, how much is "slightly"? Also does it come in a magnetic mount/ cig plug combo?


If I remember right mine was 4 franklins plus shipping from a guy on Ebay. Don't remember his user name but he's often got stuff on there.
I don't know about a mag mount/cig plug combo but it wouldn't be hard to do. Mine's permanently mounted to my backrack with the 6 button controller stuck to my dash.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Mark13;1626501 said:


> If I remember right mine was 4 franklins plus shipping from a guy on Ebay. Don't remember his user name but he's often got stuff on there.
> I don't know about a mag mount/cig plug combo but it wouldn't be hard to do. Mine's permanently mounted to my backrack with the 6 button controller stuck to my dash.


Thanks Mark! Think thats a bit more out of my price range as I can't find one for less than $700, also I'm not sure I would want to try to convert it to a cig plug... Thanks again though!


----------



## SalNazzaro

I use the able 2 sho me led mini lightbar, I love it


----------



## SalNazzaro

http://www.strobesnmore.com/Able-2-Low-Profile-Mini-LED-Lightbar.html

Not bad $242 for permanent mount add $20 for magnetic


----------



## iowadmaxss

http://ledoutfitters.com/index.php?target=products&product_id=196 just bought 6 of these. i was highly impressed with the output during day time. like nothing else


----------



## Mitchplows

The strobes n more mini lightbar is great, and you can have a color change option for an extra $30. It's only $200 and it's just as bright as all the other ones


----------



## LopatLT7495

I have a Whelen responder on my 03 Cummins, it is blue for Fire/EMS response but i have to say no matter what color that bar is awesome. Ive had it for probably 4yrs and it had gotten a good beating between weather, tree branches and countless hours of being on while on scene. I think it would be the best bang for your buck within your budget. Good luck.


----------



## Dash Flash

*The Dash Flash® Mini-Magnum™ is comprised of six High Output Generation 3 linear LED modules and comes with magnetic mounts for no extra charge.

Imitations of the Mini-Magnum™ are being sold all over eBay for $249.95, but you can buy the genuine lightbar factory-direct for only $139.95 at http://www.dash-flash.com/mini-magnum.html

There's also a video of the light in operation at the site.*


----------



## Strobesnmore

The picture shows TIR optics. Are they linear optics or TIR?


----------



## Dash Flash

*Per our engineers, the Mini-Magnum™ uses linear LEDs. Our Stealth Flash™ Split Visor Mount Lightbar at $199.95 is the only one we make that uses the Total Internal Reflector (TIR3) LEDs.*










*TIR3 LEDs are the brightest directly in front of the light head. Gen 3 linear LEDs disperse more of the light to the sides.

I'll check with our engineers to make sure...but in a 360 degree lightbar, TIR LEDs would actually be preferable to linear LEDs.*


----------



## Dash Flash

GMCHD plower;1626748 said:


> Thanks Mark! Think thats a bit more out of my price range as I can't find one for less than $700, also I'm not sure I would want to try to convert it to a cig plug... Thanks again though!


GMCHD plower, the Mini-Magnum™ is as bright as any light you can buy, includes the magnetic mount, and *comes with a lighter plug*. It sells for $139.95.

It has 8 flash patterns instead of the 20 that some other brands have. But do you really want to spend $200 to $500 more for more flash patterns? Most guys pick ONE and leave it at that.










Dash Flash® Mini-Magnum™


----------



## Strobesnmore

Dash Flash, please dont take this the wrong way but do you really expect any of us to believe your $130.00 light is equal to say the Whelen Responder for $299.99. I have seen many of the Chinese made lights and again no insult intended but the quality, light output, and fit and finish just do not come close to the name brand manufacturers. 

Also just a note but you might want to update the picture of your minibar as it clearly shows TIR optics.


----------



## durafish

Strobesnmore;1734451 said:


> Dash Flash, please dont take this the wrong way but do you really expect any of us to believe your $130.00 light is equal to say the Whelen Responder for $299.99. I have seen many of the Chinese made lights and again no insult intended but the quality, light output, and fit and finish just do not come close to the name brand manufacturers.
> 
> Also just a note but you might want to update the picture of your minibar as it clearly shows TIR optics.


I agree with snm. I'm sure your light will do the job done but I'm willing to bet your getting all lights off eBay. I've found everything except the larger bar you sell on eBay. It Chinese lights and no way made in the US. Snm has the some of the best prices and even though I've found some of their lights on eBay I'm sure they are made at a much higher quality. Just simply looking at the two you can tell.
Heres a link to the mini "magnum" for half of what your selling it for. http://m.ebay.com/itm/271357552820?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1


----------



## durafish

http://m.ebay.com/itm/271357552820?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Cheap Chinese junk belong in china!


----------



## Dash Flash

*The Dash Flash® brand of emergency lights has been made for over ten years. As is the case with Dash Flash®, Whelen®, Code 3®, etc. there are Chinese imitators. In fact, there are Chinese imitations of MOST products.

I'm not sure the reason for the "dig", but we manufacture the Dash Flash® brand of LED lights, we do not "buy them off eBay." We do SELL on eBay at the same price as on our website. We have 100% positive feedback.

Regardless, we have no animosity toward any other manufacturers or retail dealers. We have thousands of happy customers all over the world. Dash Flash® lights are used by U.S. and Canadian federal and local governments. They are even on military police Humvees in the middle east.

We decided to offer them to hard working snow plowers so that they could save money, too.

Dash Flash® products have a failure rate that is only a fraction of a percent. Their functionality meets or EXCEEDS that of the well-known brands. No, we do not mark up the lights 200%, 300%, and more to provide five year warranties, etc. But for the same price you could buy two or three of ours.

So, please pay more for the better known brand, if it makes you more comfortable. But if you decide to take a chance on a Dash Flash® product, you'll be joining thousand of others who refer their friends and co-workers to us.

Stay warm!*


----------



## Dash Flash

1olddogtwo;1734520 said:


> Cheap Chinese junk belong in china!


It might surprise you to know that most electronics are now made in China. Many of the better-known brands of lights are produced in contract factories in China. Even companies like Whelen import most of their parts.


----------



## durafish

I'm not bagging your products and like I said they may be great. Obviously snm didn't start with the rep they have now so they weren't always the "known brand". All I'm saying is all your product almost exactly mimic eBay lights but with your name on them. The larger lee bar looks like a very nice and price is decent. Someone needs to try one for the rest!


----------



## maxwellp

http://www.ebay.com/itm/260913101323?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I have one of these, very bright. Did I say VERY BRIGHT.


----------



## Dash Flash

maxwellp;1734577 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260913101323?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> I have one of these, very bright. Did I say VERY BRIGHT.


Good choice! That's a copy of our Mini-Magnum™ and they are VERY bright! You don't want to look directly at it at night or you'll lose your night vision.


----------



## Triton2286

Well through Dash Flashes entire rant/defense, at no point did he/she say whether or not their lights were manufactured in China. They touched on every possible topic except that.

Now tell me something. If these are in fact your lights that you manufacture. Then why do all of your pictures have such terrible quality?


----------



## Dash Flash

durafish;1734566 said:


> I'm not bagging your products and like I said they may be great. Obviously snm didn't start with the rep they have now so they weren't always the "known brand". All I'm saying is all your product almost exactly mimic eBay lights but with your name on them. The larger lee bar looks like a very nice and price is decent. Someone needs to try one for the rest!


OK, the 14-head Magnum sells for $229.95 which is about 1/3 of what similar lights sell for. HOWEVER, in keeping with your suggestion, the *first Plowsite member* to email me at [email protected] with their name and address will get a PayPal invoice for one at *$175*, plus shipping, in exchange for their unbiased testimonial on this site. Dealers not included.

This is below our cost to manufacture them!


----------



## Dash Flash

Triton2286;1734599 said:


> Well through Dash Flashes entire rant/defense, at no point did he/she say whether or not their lights were manufactured in China. They touched on every possible topic except that.
> 
> Now tell me something. If these are in fact your lights that you manufacture. Then why do all of your pictures have such terrible quality?


Haha! I guess we have crappy photographers (me, mainly). However, the videos on our site of the lights installed in a vehicle were made by a professional videographer.

Yes, our website is HTML and made using a word processor. Some of our photos aren't the best. Yes, we cut costs when we can so we do not have to mark up our products any more than absolutely necessary. When you buy a Dash Flash® product, you're paying for the PRODUCT, not tens of thousands in overhead and retail mark-up.

Back to the "China" issue. Yes, many of our parts are made in Asia, as they are for ALL the light manufacturers. For example, Sound Off® says "made in USA in Michigan", but they are actually ASSEMBLED with union labor in Michigan using parts made in China.

You'd be hard-pressed to find ANY electronic parts that are not made in Asia.


----------



## durafish

If no one want to take the chance, I'll do it! I have a whelen mini justice all amber and will compare and post pictures and or videos for all. Giving this guy the benefit of the doubt and maybe these bar and really better then we think.


----------



## Dash Flash

durafish;1734615 said:


> If no one want to take the chance, I'll do it! I have a whelen mini justice all amber and will compare and post pictures and or videos for all. Giving this guy the benefit of the doubt and maybe these bar and really better then we think.


As a Senior Member of Plowsite, you'd be my first choice for the comparison.

Send me an email at [email protected] with your name and shipping address. I'll have a PayPal invoice emailed to you for one amber Magnum™ Roof Mount LED Light at $175, plus shipping.

You're gonna love this light!  And if for any reason you don't, you can resell it on eBay for double.


----------



## Maleko

As a light freak myself. I agree most are china crap. I have tried a number of different brands over the years. 
Whelen , Sound Off, Strobes N More, Federal Signal, etc... Spent a ton of money . From hide a ways to grille lights to arrow sticks to mini bars. Honestly they all seem very close to build quality and light out put.
My biggest fix lately has been Led flood / spot work lights. Some are stupid expensive some are dirt cheap. But both very close in light out put. My last sound off flood lights lasted 2 years on the back of my sander till the salt wrecked the finish and the lenses yes all 4 of them would fill with water during the past year and the lights went out. Now at $140. Each. They are made in China and I feel are crap.. I have replaced them with $40. Knock offs that are equally bright and a third of the price. 

I currently have a mini pinnacle light bar that is 2 years old. There is moisture in the lense and this light is only on my truck when it snows. 
I truly believe they are all crap. No way I am spending $ 500.00 on a mini bar ,, well maybe I will if I can witness how it holds up over the years...
But with the technology changing so fast with these lights. Output etc.. I'd rather buy less expensive ones that I am happy with and replace them every couple years to get the next technology.

I have a Strobes n more arrow stick that is stupid bright and side by side to Whelens strobesnmore is brighter. And a fraction of the price. 

Honestly I'm looking into Rigid Industries next for my led floods. Lifetime warranty But not cheap. And offer a Marine light that is meant for salt


----------



## durafish

Well I'll be the ginnie pig! I'll most likely end up selling after I'm done with it. Maybe I'll sell the justice though....
Pics will be up as soon as I get the unit.


----------



## Strobesnmore

I will just add that your comments just don't add up. What proof can you provide to back up your claims? Claims such as your claim that's others are copying your products. Claims of brightness, quality, etc... I agree you don't buy your products on eBay but show us what sets your lights apart other than your price is higher?

I'm not bashing you or your company so please don't take it as such. Just strikes me that you come on the site and push your products with claims I personally have seen on so many other forums over the years. Guess what I'm asking is what makes your claims any better?


----------



## Maleko

Louis. As stated earlier I have bought a majority of my light from you. Very satisfied. I even made the 2+ hour drive from southern Ct to visit your store. I like to see stuff in person. Your staff was top notch. They even brought products out from the back and hook power to them so I could compare side by side. Which was awesome. Purchased a bunch of you older E series 8 to be exact when they were the new style and was very happy with them. Over the years I had problems with 2. One of the lens strangely faded. And one had 2 LEDs go out. Oh well for the $30-40 dollars it cost me it wasn't worth the return since the NEW E series came out. 
The light stick has been flawless. The sound off light I explained above are crap in my opinion for the cost of them. 
Your customer service and prices will keep me a loyal customer. 
As for " Your light". They are made from parts from China I assume? Like many other lights out there from other manufactures? I have seen identical lights to yours identical to the tee that cost less . How are they different from yours? I think a lot of us would like to know what is different about yours ?

Like said earlier. For the price of yours. It's a great bang for the buck.


----------



## Strobesnmore

I don't hide that some of my branded lights come from Taiwan. From a factory that truly manufacturers for us and only us to our strict product specs, designs, etc... I dont import feom China as the quality is just not there. We do not just buy from the various Chinese companies you can find all over the net anyone can do that. We do have several suppliers that manufacturer in the USA as well. All of our lights are SAE rated in California and are beacons are all Class certified. We also carry millions in product liability and do a lot of testing on each product we put our name on. One of the reasons you do see copies of our products is they are successful and anytime you have something successful people want to copy it. We have even had people copy our part numbers and names. 

I think this is part of the reason our customers keep coming back and hopefully most all are happy with us. We offer tolll free calling, a walk in store, and we don't use proxies to hide our company information. We are who we are and we don't hide anything. 

I hope this answers your questions. Louis


----------



## 04hd

I just bought a "Blazer International LED Emergency Mini Light Bar" From farm and fleet. Here is the specs > 
Light bar's magnetic mount has 7 selectable flash patterns utilizing 24 super bright yellow LEDs with an amber lens
Low profile
12' cord
Polycarbonate lens
Super strong magnets
Auxiliary socket plug switch

I really like it it's real bright during the day and it only cost me $108 plus tax!Thumbs Up


----------



## durafish

Well as offered I went ahead and purchased the led bar. Shipping is more them expected but it is coming from Arizona to Rhode Island. Should arrive Feb 3rd and I am excited to see how it compares to a "well known brand" bar such as the whelen mini justice. I figured it'll be a great comparison as they both are roughly the same size and color.
I'll start a new thread as as I get the bar and test it so we don't continue to jack this guys thread. So far customer service has been great!


----------



## Dash Flash

durafish;1734518 said:


> I agree with snm. I'm sure your light will do the job done but I'm willing to bet your getting all lights off eBay. I've found everything except the larger bar you sell on eBay. It Chinese lights and no way made in the US. Snm has the some of the best prices and even though I've found some of their lights on eBay I'm sure they are made at a much higher quality. Just simply looking at the two you can tell.
> Heres a link to the mini "magnum" for half of what your selling it for. http://m.ebay.com/itm/271357552820?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1


Trust me, you would lose that bet. SnM is a competitor who resells lights that he buys from distributors. We are the manufacturers of the Dash Flash® brand of lights....and sell direct, bypassing the distributors and resellers.

We do *SELL* on eBay....and compete with the cheaper copies of our products.

I absolutely respect your right to your opinion, but the FACT is that Dash Flash® has been in the business of making and selling emergency lights since 2003 and the products are 100% of the quality of the products sold by SnM. Just because you never heard of the Dash Flash® brand does not mean it's lesser quality.

Many thousands of Dash Flash® lights are in use all over the world, by U.S. and Canadian federal and local government agencies, and even on military police Humvees in the Middle East. We will put Dash Flash® products up against ANYONE'S products costing three times more. Our products do more than "get the job done", they meet or exceed the performance of the better-known brands on the market.

All I ask is that you not denigrate our trademark by linking to a likely inferior copy and calling it a Dash Flash® Mini-Magnum™. It's not.

Thanks.

P.S. Senior Plowsite member Durafish has purchased our Magnum Roof-Mount Lightbar and has offered to review it on this site. We're looking forward to it.


----------



## durafish

Well I do hope the light is as good as customer service is!


----------



## Triton2286

I don't think you realize that you just quoted Durafish and defended yourself against him from something he said well before he purchased your lightbar lol


----------



## Dash Flash

durafish;1736633 said:


> Well as offered I went ahead and purchased the led bar. Shipping is more them expected but it is coming from Arizona to Rhode Island.


Sorry about that, but the Magnum™ is a pretty large lightbar and the shipping weight is a whopping 13 lbs! (not the 9 lbs as estimated)



> I am excited to see how it compares to a "well known brand" bar such as the whelen mini justice. I figured it'll be a great comparison as they both are roughly the same size and color.


I think that's a great comparison! The Mini-Justice™ is heavier at 20 lbs due to its larger magnets, but it has eight light heads compared to the Magnum™'s fourteen heads. The most striking difference is the Mini-Justice™ costs around $600.00 at various resellers compared to the Magnum™'s factory direct price of $229.95.



> I'll start a new thread as as I get the bar and test it so we don't continue to jack this guys thread. So far customer service has been great!


Thank you....we're looking forward to your opinion. Oh, and we offer lifetime customer support after the sale, too.


----------



## Dash Flash

Maleko;1734637 said:


> Honestly I'm looking into Rigid Industries next for my led floods. Lifetime warranty But not cheap. And offer a Marine light that is meant for salt


As a fellow light freak, I don't think ANYONE can beat Rigid Industries for LED floods and spotlights.

In fact, I was just at the Monster Jam in Phoenix last night and Rigid had their truck entered. It had a floodlight bar on the grille that was absolutely blinding, even under the stadium lights.


----------



## Dash Flash

Strobesnmore;1734753 said:


> I will just add that your comments just don't add up.


Based upon what? Your opinion.



> Claims of brightness, quality, etc... I agree you don't buy your products on eBay but show us what sets your lights apart other than your price is higher?


What sets our lights apart from the "no-name" copies on eBay is quality and performance. Our products have a failure rate of only a fraction of a percent. We use only the highest quality parts and components. We also sell on eBay...and have been since 2006. We have an enviable 100% positive feedback rating on eBay. The buyers rave about the brightness and quality of our products....not so for the imitators.

We do NOT claim to be superior to Whelen™, Code 3™, Federal Signal™, Sound Off™, etc. We claim to be equal to them, exceed certain of their FEATURES, and to cost much less. I think you know as well as I do that many of our components are probably made by the same companies that make them for those brands.



> I'm not bashing you or your company so please don't take it as such.


Actually, that's exactly what you've been doing. But that's fine. Another company actually flamed us on our Facebook page.  That's the nature of competition, sometimes.



> Just strikes me that you come on the site and push your products with claims I personally have seen on so many other forums over the years. Guess what I'm asking is what makes your claims any better?


Again, I don't know how claims can be "better" or "worse." Claims are either true or untrue. I try to describe our products as accurately as possible.

You don't get 100% positive feedback and 100% positive testimonials by misleading customers. If a feature of one of our products is less than the same feature of a similar product, we will say so....just as I stated that the Mini-Justice™ has larger magnets than our Magnum™ lightbar. However, I also noted that the Mini-Justice™ has eight light heads compared to the Magnum™'s fourteen. This way customers can decide which features are more important to them.

We're here for only one reason: to offer hard working plow operators a high quality alternative to the high-priced "big name" warning lights. We have zero interest in denigrating any competitors or getting in spitting contests with them...and we will not do so. Members say that you also offer high quality, lower cost lights and we're glad that they now have a choice.


----------



## Triton2286

Here's the problem and why you are catching flack from everyone.

When we see a new sponsor come on board and the first thing they do it start searching threads to jump into and all they do is say "hey check out our website, and buy our lights" we don't like that. It looks like every other hack who makes some product and hopes we all buy it. We have had other light retailers come and go on here and their stuff looks like complete junk.

Now on your company and products specifically you cannot blame us that they look like all the eBay junk and say that yours is not and everyone is just copying your lights. That's hard to believe that a company that no one here has heard of has copy cats. I have yet to see cheap Chinese copies of SnM's lights that they brand themselves. Your website doesn't look like that of a company that has been around for 10 years and claims that you have sold thousands of products all over the world.

The banner on your website clearly is not using of your light on vehicles, it looks like the pictures seen on every other crappy website. You don't make lightbars that big and the fire truck is the kind used in Europe. So if you have sold as many lights as you say you have why don't you have any real photos of your products on vehicles?

Now you can keep going on about how your better because you charge less than most other companies, but that's because you don't have the operation that most other's do. Don't compare yourself to SnM who has a large warehouse and walk in store and has who knows how much overhead than you do because you probably sell all of your stuff out of your home so don't give us that BS.

Finally are you going to tell me that Ultra-Tow copied you too?


----------



## Dash Flash

Triton2286;1736706 said:


> Here's the problem and why you are catching flack from everyone.
> 
> 
> "your stuff looks like complete junk."
> 
> "they look like all the eBay junk"
> 
> "Your website doesn't look like that of a company that has been around for 10years"
> 
> "The banner on your website clearly is not using of your light on vehicles"
> 
> "it looks like the pictures seen on every other crappy website"
> 
> "why don't you have any real photos of your products on vehicles?"
> 
> "you probably sell all of your stuff out of your home"
> 
> "don't give us that BS"


Actually, we're NOT "catching flak from everyone." We're being flamed by you and SnM with these kinds of baseless accusations. The rest of the Plowsite membership has been pretty welcoming and I want to say "thank you" for that.

But, as I stated, we're not going to participate in any spitting contests. I, and one of our customer service reps who posts here, will answer legitimate questions about our products from members who ask or who email us at [email protected].


----------



## Triton2286

Good luck with that but you won't get me to buy any of your products when you have pictures on your website that are not yours.

But you really just proved that you won't stand up for the fact that your company has no legitimacy and cannot tell us anything useful.


----------



## blueline38

Actually, I don't remember reading any post wherein Louis bashed you or your products. I could have missed it, but he is questioning your description of your products that don't seem to match your photographs. 

An example of that is your "Octa-Flash Nightblaster". Your description states that it has eight, eight led modules for a total of 64 leds. The picture appears to show eight, four TIR led modules which would total 32 leds. So, either your picture is of such poor quality that I can't see the other led's, your description is accidentally wrong, it's the wrong picture, or you are trying to pass the light off as having more led's than it actually does. 

Strobes N More, Sirennet and Feniex all offer videos of their products which usually includes a demonstration and a close up view. Most of their lights can also be found all over Youtube. The same cannot be said for your lights. That is why you are being questioned!


----------



## Dash Flash

Again, I completely respect your right to have your own opinions and to buy from whomever you like. I know you work hard for your money and can spend it however you want. 

Our Police and Fire Store banner was made by an Israeli graphic artist and contains photos of a generic police car and fire rescue truck. I'm sorry that you take that to mean we have "no legitimacy."


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dash Flash;1736763 said:


> Actually, we're NOT "catching flak from everyone." We're being flamed by you and SnM with these kinds of baseless accusations. The rest of the Plowsite membership has been pretty welcoming and I want to say "thank you" for that.
> 
> But, as I stated, we're not going to participate in any spitting contests. I, and one of our customer service reps who posts here, will answer legitimate questions about our products from members who ask or who email us at [email protected].


I have called ur stuff junk, cheap Chinese junk!

You never answer any real questions, NEVER!

Can you answer the questions as posted above? What's so hard to do.

Ur next way to not answer is to respone to my 1st statement so now I will retract the statement.


----------



## Triton2286

All of his responses sound like they are pre-written. A lot of them start the same.

The only time he has answered questions about his products he starts with "per our engineers". So his engineers tell him what his products are????


----------



## Dash Flash

blueline38;1736777 said:


> Actually, I don't remember reading any post wherein Louis bashed you or your products. I could have missed it


I believe the moderator deleted the flames and name-calling.



> An example of that is your "Octa-Flash Nightblaster". Your description states that it has eight, eight led modules for a total of 64 leds. The picture appears to show eight, four TIR led modules which would total 32 leds. So, either your picture is of such poor quality that I can't see the other led's, your description is accidentally wrong, it's the wrong picture, or you are trying to pass the light off as having more led's than it actually does.


Seriously? Stop and think about that for a moment. We have sold well over a thousand of the Octa Flash™ lightbars. If we were "trying to pass the light off as having more led's than it actually does" and it actually had half as many, customers would be marching on us with pitchforks.

This is getting downright silly.

I think it's nice that SnM has loyal fans here who want to run off competitors. However, Plowsite seems to have thousands of members, and we're here to stay.


----------



## durafish

Well this is getting pretty fun! Can't wait till I receive my light so I can state my opinion with the product in front of me


----------



## Dash Flash

1olddogtwo;1736780 said:


> I have called ur stuff junk, cheap Chinese junk!


Have you? If so, since you have no basis for it, that says more about you than anything about our products.



> You never answer any real questions, NEVER!


You must not be paying attention. I have answered numerous questions. But if you want me to respond to flames and name-calling, I'm not going to play.


----------



## Triton2286

Dash Flash;1736796 said:


> I think it's nice that SnM has loyal fans here who want to run off competitors.


You really want to make a statement like that?


----------



## Dash Flash

durafish;1736798 said:


> Well this is getting pretty fun! Can't wait till I receive my light so I can state my opinion with the product in front of me


Us, too! We're counting on you to be impartial.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dash Flash;1736796 said:


> I believe the moderator deleted the flames and name-calling.
> 
> Seriously? Stop and think about that for a moment. We have sold well over a thousand of the Octa Flash™ lightbars. If we were "trying to pass the light off as having more led's than it actually does" and it actually had half as many, customers would be marching on us with pitchforks.
> 
> This is getting downright silly.
> 
> I think it's nice that SnM has loyal fans here who want to run off competitors. However, Plowsite seems to have thousands of members, and we're here to stay.


See that, he skipped right over my post!

On edit, he did respone, just avoided answering the questions asked above!


----------



## Dash Flash

1olddogtwo;1736810 said:


> See that, he skipped right over my post!
> 
> On edit, he did respone, just avoided answering the questions asked above!





> "I have called ur stuff junk, cheap Chinese junk!"


I don't think that qualifies as a question.

We will answer any legitimate question that is not merely some baseless insult.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dash Flash;1736822 said:


> I don't think that qualifies as a question.
> 
> We will answer any legitimate question that is not merely some baseless insult.


For the 3rd time, the questions asked above (as in the post above on the thread). Why is this so hard?


----------



## blueline38

Dash Flash;1736796 said:


> I believe the moderator deleted the flames and name-calling.
> 
> Seriously? Stop and think about that for a moment. We have sold well over a thousand of the Octa Flash™ lightbars. If we were "trying to pass the light off as having more led's than it actually does" and it actually had half as many, customers would be marching on us with pitchforks.
> 
> This is getting downright silly.
> 
> I think it's nice that SnM has loyal fans here who want to run off competitors. However, Plowsite seems to have thousands of members, and we're here to stay.


Actually, I am not loyal to SnM or anyone. I recently bought Feniex HAW's and bought them from someone else because SnM didn't offer the color combo I wanted. I am, however, suspect of information that cannot be substantiated.

When I was looking for lights, I turned to youtube and compared many lights based on light output, apparent quality, warranty and price. I went with SnM and have not been let down.

YOU claim that you have sold thousands of octa flash lights, yet not one video, except yours, can be found on youtube. Therefore, I'm left to take your word for it and I don't take any one person's word for anything. And, you still didn't answer as to why the description doesn't match the photograph. Maybe you have a valid response but you didn't provide it. I also see that you have 135 likes on Facebook, as opposed to SnM's 5,000. I also see that on your facbeook page, a number of your products have come out over the last couple years. This leads us to question your experience and sales record!

I do welcome you to plowsite and I have no use to run anyone off. We are still free to order from whomever we choose. You offer another option, just like any other company. We can only wait for Durafish to give his review.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Triton2286;1736706 said:


> Here's the problem and why you are catching flack from everyone.
> 
> When we see a new sponsor come on board and the first thing they do it start searching threads to jump into and all they do is say "hey check out our website, and buy our lights" we don't like that. It looks like every other hack who makes some product and hopes we all buy it. We have had other light retailers come and go on here and their stuff looks like complete junk.
> 
> Now on your company and products specifically you cannot blame us that they look like all the eBay junk and say that yours is not and everyone is just copying your lights. That's hard to believe that a company that no one here has heard of has copy cats. I have yet to see cheap Chinese copies of SnM's lights that they brand themselves. Your website doesn't look like that of a company that has been around for 10 years and claims that you have sold thousands of products all over the world.
> 
> The banner on your website clearly is not using of your light on vehicles, it looks like the pictures seen on every other crappy website. You don't make lightbars that big and the fire truck is the kind used in Europe. So if you have sold as many lights as you say you have why don't you have any real photos of your products on vehicles?
> 
> Now you can keep going on about how your better because you charge less than most other companies, but that's because you don't have the operation that most other's do. Don't compare yourself to SnM who has a large warehouse and walk in store and has who knows how much overhead than you do because you probably sell all of your stuff out of your home so don't give us that BS.
> 
> Finally are you going to tell me that Ultra-Tow copied you too?


Refering to this for instance


----------



## Dash Flash

1olddogtwo;1736828 said:


> For the 3rd time, the questions asked above (as in the post above on the thread). Why is this so hard?


IF you asked a legitimate question, and I missed it, I apologize. Please repeat it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dash Flash;1736840 said:


> IF you asked a legitimate question, and I missed it, I apologize. Please repeat it.


Read two post up, where I quoted

Here is my old 2012

http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=%2F

I proudly have all that stuff bought from SNM. The rigid's came from another sponsor of PS. Since then, I added a 16in LED light bar to my plow from SNM. Most my stuff is a few years old and been on serveal diffrent trucks. Never a problem either! I have more now on my 2013!

Do you offer a 5 year warranty?


----------



## durafish

What would be best is if I go ahead do my comparison, then send it off to you for you to do your thing, then send it back. Just so you have the time needed for that. It's a good hike from to you.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

durafish;1736908 said:


> What would be best is if I go ahead do my comparison, then send it off to you for you to do your thing, then send it back. Just so you have the time needed for that. It's a good hike from to you.


I'll cover the fuel!!


----------



## Strobesnmore

Understood and would be happy to do a fair daytime side by side with a couple different LED minibars as well as even a few low cost rotators for comparison.


----------



## Maleko

durafish;1736908 said:


> What would be best is if I go ahead do my comparison, then send it off to you for you to do your thing, then send it back. Just so you have the time needed for that. It's a good hike from to you.


This. Would be great. A side by side shoot out. 
Is there some tool that you can aim at the lights to show the true lumen output?

This would be nice to see what the different lights put out.

Also. Let's give this new sponsor time to prove his equipment. Until someone here gets one or sees one and can comment then. 
Dura Flash is a sponsor and helps support this site we all love.

Looking forward to the videos.


----------



## nepatsfan

I wanna see this. Louis, I tried to buy some stuff tonight but it won't let me add anything to the cart.


----------



## Triton2286

I wish all manufacturers and retailers would do more video wise. If I sold lights I would do day and night comparisons on everything.

My biggest issue is when they go stick them on a roof they put the camera 3ft away from the light. What does that show me? How about doing distance shots and drivebys so we see the lights as if we were other drivers???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Maleko;1736930 said:


> This. Would be great. A side by side shoot out.
> Is there some tool that you can aim at the lights to show the true lumen output?
> 
> This would be nice to see what the different lights put out.
> 
> Also. Let's give this new sponsor time to prove his equipment. Until someone here gets one or sees one and can comment then.
> Dura Flash is a sponsor and helps support this site we all love.
> 
> Looking forward to the videos.


In all fairs, I wait to comment anymore until testing is complete. The review should consist of light output, construction, ease of use.

Test with a meter should be done.


----------



## durafish

1olddogtwo;1736938 said:


> In all fairs, I wait to comment until testing is complete. The review is consist of light output, construction, ease of use.
> 
> Test with a meter should be done.


Unfortunately I don't a meter, but I'll test the light, construction, output, etc.


----------



## Strobesnmore

I own a lumen meter but to truly measure the exact lumens you need some very specified equipment. Our meter is good but we don't and really can't fairly use it rate lumens. We use it to get some base reading when comparing new diodes etc...


----------



## blueline38

I too am very interested to see these comparisons. A friend of mine just bought a light stick from SpeedTech and it doesn't hold a candle to my SnM E66, which has less led's and was purchased before the upgraded version came out!


----------



## Dash Flash

1olddogtwo;1736938 said:


> In all fairs, I wait to comment anymore until testing is complete. The review should consist of light output, construction, ease of use.


I completely agree! And, with all due respect to Durafish, I would ask that he please post the answers to these questions:

1. The first impression of the light upon opening the box.

2. The overall size of the light.

3. The apparent sturdiness of the contruction.

4. The ease of installation.

5. The adequacy of the cord and the two switches.

Finally, if he would please place both lightbars on top of a vehicle at dusk (not in pure darkness) such that the front of the bars are facing him, and turn them on.

Then walk a little distance away....maybe even a half-block. Observe and report on whether the bars are equally bright and light up the surroundings.

THAT would be a fair *REAL LIFE* test.

Thank you, Durafish.

So, I'm probably going to back out of these forums until Durafish completes his test. I and our customer support, will still be available on a one-to-one basis for anyone who sends us a private message on the site or who emails us.

Be safe out there, all!


----------



## nepatsfan

04hd;1737320 said:


> Well this sure escalated quickly. Went from wanting some input on what people here thought was the best daytime light bar to verbal war. Once again it turned into a pissing match of who has better of what, Person A putting down person B for what he likes/thinks. I know there's war over the Ford vs Dodge vs Chevy or Which shade of red or yellow plow but over some lights really?? Come on now do we have to stoop to this level?!!!!


In other words.......


----------



## nepatsfan

I bet the word delete is worn off the mods keyboard


----------



## 04hd

nepatsfan;1737330 said:


> In other words.......


^^^ Ha Yes!


----------



## 04hd

I wonder what happened to to my comment about just getting along??????? It done gone away!


----------



## maxwellp

I have a Dash Flash in the mail and will do a test for all to see when it gets here. The other light I have is a fleebay one that was advertised as the britest. And I tell you it is obnoxiously Brite. So we will see. How about 1/4 mile at dusk or dawn?


----------



## Maleko

Any updates on this light? Has anyone received one yet?


----------



## durafish

Maleko;1741962 said:


> Any updates on this light? Has anyone received one yet?


Still waiting.


----------



## maxwellp

Hodgkins, IL, United States 01/31/2014 8:18 A.M.	Arrival Scan

Should have it on Monday, It is close but will not make it today  
I will post pictures when it shows up. If I can figure out how to put a movie on here I will do that also.


----------



## Triton2286

maxwellp;1742058 said:


> If I can figure out how to put a movie on here I will do that also.


Youtube Thumbs Up


----------



## maxwellp

Triton2286;1742059 said:


> Youtube Thumbs Up


Yes I know, but I don't do Youtube.


----------



## Triton2286

maxwellp;1742065 said:


> Yes I know, but I don't do Youtube.


Could try to see if It will fit in an email and I will upload it for you.


----------



## Maleko

durafish;1741969 said:


> Still waiting.


Thought you mentioned you were receiving it Wednesday?...


----------



## durafish

Maleko;1742266 said:


> Thought you mentioned you were receiving it Wednesday?...


No Monday the 3rd.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hodgkins Illinois only 10 mins for me right now


----------



## durafish

1olddogtwo;1742284 said:


> Hodgkins Illinois only 10 mins for me right now


You ordered one?


----------



## Triton2286

durafish;1742286 said:


> You ordered one?


I think he meant to say "from"


----------



## maxwellp

I got one in the mail today. It is supposed to snow so we will see if i get around to taking some pictures at dusk.


----------



## durafish

Hey little update. I got the bar. So far very nice but only played with it for a few minutes. I will be doing a review hopefully tonight and get action shots tomorrow. Impressed so far especially for the price.


----------



## Maleko

durafish;1746784 said:


> Hey little update. I got the bar. So far very nice but only played with it for a few minutes. I will be doing a review hopefully tonight and get action shots tomorrow. Impressed so far especially for the price.


Really? Your gonna leave us with a teaser.


----------



## durafish

Maleko;1746892 said:


> Really? Your gonna leave us with a teaser.


For now yes. Will say the magnets mine as well not be there. Really need to rethink what they use for that.


----------



## Triton2286

durafish;1746908 said:


> For now yes. Will say the magnets mine as well not be there. Really need to rethink what they use for that.


So your saying the magnets aren't really strong at all?


----------



## durafish

Triton2286;1746918 said:


> So your saying the magnets aren't really strong at all?


Correct they did say I should also use a tie down when driving on roads. Whelen says that too but those magnets are crazy strong.
Stay tuned for a review thread later tonight. No action pics tho.


----------



## Triton2286

Later tonight? I'm going to bed so I'm ready for tomorrow lol


----------



## Strobesnmore

Do you have any lights to compare it to? And how about daytime video, anything looks bright in the dark.


----------



## 04hd

Strobesnmore;1747089 said:


> Do you have any lights to compare it to? And how about daytime video, anything looks bright in the dark.


A compare video would be awesome even if its a cheap rotating beacon to compare against!!! Daytime would be great as well! Thumbs Up


----------



## durafish

Strobesnmore;1747089 said:


> Do you have any lights to compare it to? And how about daytime video, anything looks bright in the dark.


Yea a mini justice all amber. I agree with all lights being bright at night. I'm actually tied up putting HIDs and leds on my atv(way more of a project then I thought) so hopefully tomorrow morning I'll get the review up and tomorrow night I'll get a video of it at dusk and during the day.


----------



## durafish

Review
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1747970#post1747970


----------



## maxwellp

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1749465#post1749465

Picture and Video

Review to come later.


----------



## nepatsfan

I have the 2 of the axixtech falcons and I just bought the whelen century 23" bar. I am happy with both. They are both bright, have lots of flash patterns and the falcons have been on the trucks for 2-3 years with the magnet mount and never move. The century has strong magnets too and quite a few flash patterns @20 or so but to be honest with you I don't typically change patterns. The bottom line is that they are both bright during the day, and both well within your range. The century is bigger than the falcon but they sell a comparable size century too. I bought them all at strobesnmore, paid for 3 day shipping most recently and got everything the next day which was nice. I actually ordered them Thursday @430pm and it came fri @530pm. @265 for the Whelen and @225 for the falcon. 

That dash flash light looks nice too. The number of flash patterns is definitely less but that wouldn't really have any impact on a light for me. 5, 8 or 2000...you're really only gonna use 1 pattern and I use a light to be seen, not to see how many patterns I can use during a storm.


----------



## durafish

nepatsfan;1750405 said:


> I have the 2 of the axixtech falcons and I just bought the whelen century 23" bar. I am happy with both. They are both bright, have lots of flash patterns and the falcons have been on the trucks for 2-3 years with the magnet mount and never move. The century has strong magnets too and quite a few flash patterns @20 or so but to be honest with you I don't typically change patterns. A long winded response is that they are both bright during the day, they are both bright, and both well within your range. The century is bigger than the falcon but they sell a comparable size century too. I bought them all at strobesnmore, paid for 3 day shipping most recently and got everything the next day which was nice. @265 for the Whelen and @225 for the falcon.
> 
> That dura flash light looks nice too. The number of flash patterns is definitely less but that wouldn't really have any impact on a light for me. 5, 8 or 2000...you're really only gonna use 1 pattern and I use a light to be seen, not to see how many patterns I can use during a storm.


Not trying to rude but it's dash-flash not dura flash. Second time my name got combined with the company. Not trying to an ass about it.


----------



## nepatsfan

durafish;1750408 said:


> Not trying to rude but it's dash-flash not dura flash. Second time my name got combined with the company. Not trying to an ass about it.


corrected.....


----------

